# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  ZeKixd Engine and CT Offsets

## zekixd

123123123123123

----------


## Ariasu

Nevermind . . .

----------


## SpaceTimeX

> *I am Korean ZEKIXD.Please use the engine I made. Xis is currently detected.* 
> 
> Attachment 49757
> Attachment 49758
> 
> DBVM On and KernuseMode setting
> 
> Check1 -> Check2 -> Check3


*
Support WIN10 14393?

Thanks,WIN7 Worked!*

----------


## Ariasu

Nevermind. . . .

----------


## KampfMuffin

> How to use? when i am on the CT, there are alot of korean words i activate all of them but nothing happends in game


Use brain.exe
look at the ct file in a text editor and see what these functions do

----------


## PanCrucian

The game crashes on the second step (second checkbox "Check2" phase)

p.s. sorry, forgot power on DBVM. All perfect

----------


## Caramelly

> Use brain.exe
> look at the ct file in a text editor and see what these functions do


have u tried this? is it legit?

----------


## Ariasu

Nevermind. . .

----------


## Caramelly

> The game crashes on the second step (second checkbox "Check2" phase)
> 
> p.s. sorry, forgot power on DBVM. All perfect


how do u turn it on? it says my system does support it

----------


## SpaceTimeX

The Win10

1.jpg

when i trying to "On DBVM"

----------


## Xpertnee

no attachments  :Frown:

----------


## SchBastyyy

He deleted it xd (i still have the files)

----------


## Xpertnee

can i add u on skype? or can u add plsS?  :Frown:  mine is xpertnee

----------


## Xpertnee

mine still crashes after the second step  :Frown:  help

----------

